# FMC Aptitude Entry Test Date Announced !!!



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Saturday, 15th SEPTEMBER, 2012
Start Time (Sharp): 10:00 AM


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

so they are going to send the roll. no slips to home right. and idea how many people are applying?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Shahan Khan said:


> so they are going to send the roll. no slips to home right. and idea how many people are applying?


around 1500!


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

last year more than 1900 hundred students appeared.....


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imrankharal said:


> last year more than 1900 hundred students appeared.....


yes of course....I was just giving estimation!


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

what was the merit of mbbs and bds at fmc for last year?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

last year the student who had more than 850 marks in fsc and passed college test got in on open merit rest were on overseas


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

if i dont get admitted on an open merit seat, will fmc divert me to overseas seat by themselves or i myself have to inform them to change my seat status from open merit to overseas seat?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

They will offer you seat in overseas if you don't get in open merit!


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is my result. Entry test score 224, FSC marks 895/110 and matric 872/1050. What chances do I have?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Shahan Khan said:


> Here is my result. Entry test score 224, FSC marks 895/110 and matric 872/1050. What chances do I have?


yeah you have 100 percent chances of selection


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you sure? Because many students scored higher then me in entry test. here is the result of entry test. http://www.fmc.edu.pk/result-2012-13/Entry Test Result for website 2012-13.htm


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Shahan Khan said:


> Are you sure? Because many students scored higher then me in entry test. here is the result of entry test. http://www.fmc.edu.pk/result-2012-13/Entry%20Test%20Result%20for%20website%202012-13.htm


yeah I am sure because you have good score in fsc..


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

In which year your are? And how is frontier not just in studies but in extra curricular?


----------

